

ICanHasCheezburger's Porad: A 'lazy, messy, backwards' way of creating a startup - iseff
http://www.techflash.com/I_Can_Has_Cheezburger_at_Startpad_46801842.html

======
unwind
As noodle said, the link is broken and 404s on click. Specifically, it seems
to be doubled (copy and paste mistake?). The proper link is half of what's
there now, i.e.
[http://www.techflash.com/I_Can_Has_Cheezburger_at_Startpad_4...](http://www.techflash.com/I_Can_Has_Cheezburger_at_Startpad_46801842.html).
It works just fine.

------
noodle
link is broken

